
A Silicon Valley high school turned $15,000 into millions with Snap investment - M_Grey
https://qz.com/923281/saint-francis-high-school-in-mountain-view-california-turned-a-15000-snap-investment-into-a-multi-million-dollar-payday/
======
maxxxxx
It shows it's nice to be connected to insiders.

------
nugget
$15,000 turned into $41 million - a 2,733x return.

This is the type of event that fuels the entire venture investing industry for
another generation.

------
devoply
Wonder how Zuck's feeling tonight. I mean it's not about the money, but Snap's
a real threat.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Seriously compare the offerings and userbase between the two and re-evaluate
your thought.

------
aaroninsf
ZOMG someone fax Betsy DeVos

